# Rip Trippers Spoof



## Gizmo (3/2/14)

@SVS1000 told me about this vid. LOL it made me laugh. hard.




Still love rip though

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SVS1000 (3/2/14)

Eish...


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/2/14)

sic as tits ......


----------

